# Video of my 6 lane Tomy track



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I put this on You Tube so you could see one of the three tracks I will be using for my mail in race.


















Please check out my other videos, some are slot car related.

Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK that 3rd vid cracked me up. Good stuff dude!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Goose you the man. I see your still running the old white willys. fcb


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, I gotta ask.....why was that guy gettin' busted behind the burnout pad??

Alright, closer look has 2 guys gettin' busted....what gives?? gate crashers??


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Public indecency?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> Goose you the man. I see your still running the old white willys. fcb


I was going to ask the same thing about running the White Thunder Willys?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

fordcowboy said:


> Goose you the man. I see your still running the old white willys. fcb


Oh Yea baby... I've worn thru the original set of shoes and I am now deep into the second set of shoes. I love seeing the Whites tires get dirty.

The bad guys were caught putting Wintergreen on their tires. That crap ruins the track man. Arrested banished from racing at that track forever.




















Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Does everyone else get the pictures as HUGE as I see them??


Dave


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes. You can really see the detail.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Dave


That's a lot of black dust to be running white tires!!! May be some engine parts letting go!!! Love the last video!!! Cool sounds effects and great pics!!!...RM
P.S. great size on the pics!!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Welcome back Dave. We can now take you off the MIA list. What was the thunk at the end of the second vid?


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Thanks 22Tall

That thunk was the end of the return loop for the Camaro.



Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome. the last video totally had me flashing on American Graffiti...

--rick


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

really enjoyed the vids,thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Enjoyed the show! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hey Dave, did you ever complete your chrome pull back collection?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Thanks for the vids! But...*

Thank you for the videos.. But I do have one question.....

Where did you get a JL chassis with perfect electricals!!!:tongue:

I don't think I have a single chassis with the contacts that straight... lol

Scott


----------

